# No papers what can i do !



## Abbystant (Feb 19, 2015)

Dear all sorry to post like this ! 

I bought a BSH kitten from a breeder in London Christmas time. They have failed to send me paperwork and now researching this breeder is not registered with the GCCF with a prefix nor ever registered kittens at all. 

However has recently obtained two kittens under active to start breeding with registered cats. I know this as a friend went round to view the kitten under pretences to buy and asked the relevant questions. 

My kitten has no paperwork as the queen was not registered at all but I was promised papers. What can I do? Is there any thing I can do knowing now the queen was not even registered. Can this breeders new kittens be banned/fined ? I have told the breeder she has till end of the week to supply me with the correct papers or I'll be complaining ofcourse I know she can't. 

Many thanks and sorry to post here if it's the wrong place to post. 
Abby


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've moved this from the wrong place so giving it a bump.
I am not sure that there is anything you can do if the parents of your kitten weren't registered. I maybe wrong but I doubt that would have any baring on this breeder's future now with properly registered cats


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi Abbystant

Hello and welcome to the forum. I'm sorry to hear about your problem, but unfortunately I think you may have to chalk this one up to experience I'm afraid. The usual advice is to research the breeder thoroughly before you buy a kitten from them. I know that doesn't help you now though.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Abbystant said:


> I bought a BSH kitten from a breeder in London Christmas time. They have failed to send me paperwork and now researching this breeder is not registered with the GCCF with a prefix nor ever registered kittens at all.
> 
> My kitten has no paperwork as the queen was not registered at all but I was promised papers.


Can you explain how you discovered that the breeder never registered the kittens or the mother. Is this something you checked with GCCF ? Is it possible that the breeder uses an alternative registering body?


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I would suggest the small claims court. If she was promising a registered pedigree with papers and you have paid for this then that's what you are entitled to. If she has accepted money from you under these terms and is unable to deliver then that's mis-selling or fraud and you would be entitled to some recompense. However, that may mean returning the kitten for a full refund, and I'm not sure how you feel about that. 

I would threaten her with this and see what she says. You won't be able to get the papers, but you may be able to get some money back.

I've no experience with the GCCF so I'm not sure if they'd do anything.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

It's quite likely your friend was lied to also. If you did get papers they will most likely be fake. I'd chalk it up to experience and move on. Back yard breeders make a fortune from unwary people. That's why they keep doing it. Love your kitten for who she is. She doesn't care if she has papers or not.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Do you have a copy of an advertisement for these kittens or an email from the breeder saying they were being sold as registered pedigrees? If so then you have a strong case for misrepresentation. Be warned though, you can't use consumer law to get your money back AND keep the kitten.


----------



## Kitty Cats (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi
As some of the other members have already said, if you can prove that you where promised papers then you might have a case. Did you get a receipt stating that the kitten was full pedigree sold with papers or a copy of the advert maybe?
Also breeders usually have a contract, so if your not happy with the kitten it can be returned for the asking price minus the deposit. But I'm not sure if the fact that there's no papers would be included in this, it's usually for things like the kitten being sick from the time of taking them home or if the kitten is diagnosed with a terminal illness under the age of 12 months.
Did you purchase the kitten to breed, if you didn't and you just wanted a pet, then the gccf papers don't really matter.
If you buy an kittens in the future ask to see the gccf papers of the parents at the viewings


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

_Did you purchase the kitten to breed, if you didn't and you just wanted a pet, then the gccf papers don't really matter._
Sorry, but the papers do matter. Whether a pet or not you cannot be certain that the kitten is what it is purported to be without the necessary paperwork. Even if you are given a pedigree, without the registration certificate it means nothing and could easily be made up.


----------



## Halo1 (May 22, 2014)

Did they actually state that you would get Pedigree papers? Did they state which governing body, ie GCCF/Tica? Was it an online website?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Have you checked if she is registered with TICA?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Kitty Cats said:


> Did you purchase the kitten to breed, if you didn't and you just wanted a pet, then the gccf papers don't really matter.
> )


You only need to look at some of the adverts on Pets4Homes to see papers do matter, some are advertised without papers, so how can you prove you have what you are paying for. There is a skinny girl on there at the moment supposed to be BSH - cheap but states no papers, if she is BSH then so am I


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

We don't know exactly what 'papers' were promised, or expected? The very term gives a dodgy impression for me. When the GCCF used to sometimes get behind with registrations I would never have told a buyer I'd send on 'papers'. I'd agree with them to send on the registration when it came through.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Kitty Cats said:


> the gccf papers don't really matter.


they do matter. What happens if OP wants to show her kitten? She wouldn't be able to show her as a pedigree PLUS how do you know that the parents have been health tested or even if the parents are pedigree? The mum could be a pedigree who was let out to be mated by the local tom.

Sorry you are going through this OP, no advice but hope lack of registration documents doesn't make you love your girl any less


----------



## Halo1 (May 22, 2014)

Maybe the OP got the wrong end of the stick? They haven't answered any questions on the thread.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Halo1 said:


> Maybe the OP got the wrong end of the stick? They haven't answered any questions on the thread.


Unfortunately, as happens all the time, OP has not logged in since posing the original question 3 days ago so little point replying


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

That doesn't mean the OP hasn't read the replies. You can read without logging on, you only need to be logged in to be able to reply.


----------

